# Three year old with constipation problems!



## kgordon (Apr 14, 2012)

My daughter is now 3 1/2 yrs old. Since she has been about two she has had constipation problems. She would go 6-9 days without going to the bathroom. It was extremely difficult to see her in such agony!! It broke my heart!! I would break out the suppositories and scare her half to death pushing them up her bum and then listening to her scream....In Sept 2011 i was introduced by my personal trainer a meal replacement shake that is loaded with vitamins and nutrients, probiotics and digestive enzymes. I suffered from IBS-D for 16 years and I have now been IBS-D FREE for over 7 months now!! The shake is safe for children(only one scoop) mix it with milk or water, add a banana and some berries, yogurt too if you want...I started giving my daughter a smoothie every morning and low and behold she started going to the bathroom EVERY DAY...sometimes 4 times a day!!! It has changed my life and hers!!! It is wonderful to be free of IBS symptoms whether it be diarrhea or constipation!! My daughter always asks to see the box of suppositories and when I show them too her she says " MOmmy, I don't need those things up my bum anymore, right??" "I go poop now" Truly an amazing product I have found!!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Please just post the name of the product.


----------

